# Plumbing Supplies in Dubai ?



## kirchoff (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello all, 

Can anyone recommend a place to buy plumbing supplies ? I’m looking for an under sink double u-bend with two drain adapters, y-connectors for tap (to supply washing machine & dishwasher). I did go to ACE but their range is very basic, any ideas as I’m at a loss ! 

Thanks


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Probably worth trying 'Al Rahmani General Trading'. To find them on google maps they are near Abu Baker Al Siddique metro station on Hor Al Anz street.


----------

